# For me, the Kindle 3 falls at the first hurdle



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

While waiting for my Kindle to be delivered, I installed the app on my phone and laptop. I was (and am) very impressed with all aspects of it - even how readable it is on 3.7" screen.

I've had my Kindle delivered, and in one crucial aspect, I'm disappointed: readability. Yes, the text is crystal clear, but the background/'page' is a sludgy very pale grey. A page of a 'real' book is much brighter, and the contrast between the page colour and text makes the text more 'visible'. There are situations where I can read a book comfortably, but not the Kindle.

Unfortunately, where I live, I haven't come across any ebook readers to preview one. I'm tempted by one of the upcoming 7" tablets, but the possible drawbacks include a shorter battery life and possible eye strain. Whether I stick with the Kindle or go with a tablet, I appreciate I'll have to make compromises.

I haven't seen any comments on this apect of the Kindle, so is it just me?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

In contrast to a truely white, and backlit screen, the Kindle does seem dull and "muddy", but the screen is very similar to a books pages. You can try making the text larger and see if that helps. Also, there has been a small number of Kindles that have had darker screens, you can try calling Kindle CS and letting them know that your screen seems dark and they will send you another unit. It's possible you just got a bad screen, but I really think it more likely that it is simply the contrast of the true white, backlit screen. If that is what works best for you, then go with it! The Kindle isn't for everyone, but I would suggest giving it a chance for a little while to see if it is something that will grow on you.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

One of the advantages of the Kindle app is that you have the ability to change the brightness and the colour of the background, so you don't necessarily have to put up with glare.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

If that works for you, then that's great! I personally can't read on a backlit screen for very long and in fact, I even have to look away from the computer screen often or I get killer headaches. For me, the Kindle is perfect, but one of the great things is that the Kindle app is available for so many devices that everyone can use it on whatever works best for them.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you reading with enough light? I read under a very bright reading light or in sunlight and my Kindle looks white.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The K2 screen was a bit more medium grey.  I don't mind the grey of the K3 at all -- it's very light and white would be rather bright for me.  Most book pages are not actually white anyway.  When I read on websites on my computer, it's actually too white for long-form reading (for me, anyway).


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> Are you reading with enough light? I read under a very bright reading light or in sunlight and my Kindle looks white.


Here in the not very sunny UK, there are many occasions when the light conditions aren't exactly optimal.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Forgot to mention in my comment that in dim room light, I use a clip-on booklight.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

NineToTheSky said:


> Here in the not very sunny UK, there are many occasions when the light conditions aren't exactly optimal.


The screen is a tad darker than paper but it should still be readable while overcast as long as your home allows enough light into it - which is typical for paper books too I would think. I can read my Kindle in the mornings very well because our apartment faces southeast. At some point in the afternoon, I start using the cover light - even though it's still readable until the sun starts going down, the cover light does make it easier. If you didn't get the official Kindle cover with a built in light, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm, not sure I would agree in all instances. I just brought out a quite a few paperbacks of mine and the K3 screen is certainly "whiter" than the books. However, I do have some books that are truly white. But the majority of the PB's are more yellowish. Even some HB's, but less so. All I know is that in the past I was never critical of a book because the tint of the paper was more yellow than white.  

I'm sure if the K3 screen was truly white, many people might have the opinion that it's distractingly bright. Different strokes for different folks as they say.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

I've just compared a range of books - old and new - to the Kindle, and the books have a slightly yellowish tinge, but they are considerably 'brighter' than the Kindle.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

You might find that a small reading light will improve things for you.
(Or maybe the Amazon lighted cover?)
I have a k2, and I use a Octovo clip-on light if I don't have enough reading light.


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

I find the background to be perfect. Not too bright, which is a good thing. Easier on the eyes. 

I'm thrilled with my K3!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Kindles aren't for everyone.  There have been a few posters here who preferred their reading experience in their iPad, iphone or iPod to the kindle.  I am just the opposite though, reading on my iPad is bothersome for me. I much prefer the kindle.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

NineToTheSky said:


> While waiting for my Kindle to be delivered, I installed the app on my phone and laptop. I was (and am) very impressed with all aspects of it - even how readable it is on 3.7" screen.
> 
> I've had my Kindle delivered, and in one crucial aspect, I'm disappointed: readability. Yes, the text is crystal clear, but the background/'page' is a sludgy very pale grey. A page of a 'real' book is much brighter, and the contrast between the page colour and text makes the text more 'visible'. There are situations where I can read a book comfortably, but not the Kindle.
> 
> ...





MAGreen said:


> In contrast to a truely white, and backlit screen, the Kindle does seem dull and "muddy", but the screen is very similar to a books pages.


I have read on both an iPad (Kindle app) and Kindle for some time. I don't have a problem with either. If you've read on your laptop and phone, I don't know why you think you would have a problem with coming small tablets. They're all backlit screens.

The Kindle screen (all generations) is a muddy gray when you're looking at the screen color. Admittedly, I don't know why people say it looks like the color of a page in a book. That isn't snow white, but neither is it the color of a Kindle screen by any means. But as you read on a Kindle, the color of the screen disappears. You're just reading the words / print.

There is so much good about the Kindle. I love the small size and low weight. Because I went from K1 to K3, Collections are new to me. I love that feature now.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Comparing my K1 to our daughter's K3, my screen is a bit darker. the K3 screen seems to glow in comparison.

I think the light-gray color of the background actually makes it easier to read for longer periods of time. If it was truly white, I think it would 1) make the background a little more distracting and 2) it might tire the eyes quicker.

It does sound like you might be trying to read without enough light. Try reading with a little more direct-light and see if the device disappears. For me, it is more about the story than the device.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't like reading on back lit screens, there's just too much eye strain involved. I even get frequent headaches after a marathon reading session.

In preparation of my Kindle3 I downloaded and installed the iPhone Kindle app. The app worked flawlessly and surprised me with how easy it was to use. It took a bit of getting used to but after getting accustomed to the small screen it was very easy to read on it. I even noticed that I dido not get eye strain or headaches from reading on the small back lit screen.

After receiving my K3 and dealing frequent lock up issues I decided to just return the K3 and get an iPad instead; after all, the iPhone app worked flawlessly and the iPhone's back lit screen didn't give me eye strain. It was only a few minutes into a reading session when I realized that wasn't going to be the case with the iPad. I believe that the iPad's larger screen generates a great deal more light which my eyes can't handle. The iPhone, with it's small screen just didn't bother me but the iPad gave me a pretty bad headache.

I don't know but for me, the Kindle offers a much better reading experience without eye strain or headaches.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

Get out some paperback books to compare please...

Also remember that typical paperback books age to a yellow color after 10-20 years. I think you just went in expecting more than the Kindle has to offer. Read one entire novel on it during your 30 day return window.. and then you'll know whether it is for you or not.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, that is what I intend doing.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I have read on both an iPad (Kindle app) and Kindle for some time. I don't have a problem with either. If you've read on your laptop and phone, I don't know why you think you would have a problem with coming small tablets. They're all backlit screens.
> 
> The Kindle screen (all generations) is a muddy gray when you're looking at the screen color. Admittedly, I don't know why people say it looks like the color of a page in a book. That isn't snow white, but neither is it the color of a Kindle screen by any means. But as you read on a Kindle, the color of the screen disappears. You're just reading the words / print.
> 
> There is so much good about the Kindle. I love the small size and low weight. Because I went from K1 to K3, Collections are new to me. I love that feature now.


Sandpiper,

I so agree with you. I am coming from a K1 also and am sooooo happy to have collections.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> Hmmm, not sure I would agree in all instances. I just brought out a quite a few paperbacks of mine and the K3 screen is certainly "whiter" than the books. However, I do have some books that are truly white. But the majority of the PB's are more yellowish. Even some HB's, but less so. All I know is that in the past I was never critical of a book because the tint of the paper was more yellow than white.
> 
> I'm sure if the K3 screen was truly white, many people might have the opinion that it's distractingly bright. Different strokes for different folks as they say.


Yellowness and darkness aren't necessarily the same thing though. I agree real paper usually has a yellowish tone to it while Kindle's screen does not - but that doesn't mean the Kindle screen isn't darker.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> **snip** I love the small size and low weight. Because I went from K1 to K3, Collections are new to me. I love that feature now.


As another K1 to K3 user.
I totally agree on the K3 love-fest.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that I have the Kindle DXG, I can say that it's screen is much better than reading a paperback and especially a newspaper.  With both, the paper looks dingy, but I do think hardcover books look better and do rival the Kindle in terms quality.  However, with being visually impaired, you'd think the Kindle would be worse than reading off a sheet of of white printer paper, but it's not for some reason I still can't explain.  Before getting the Kindle 2, I was really worried that I wouldn't be able to read it for two reasons.  1. the text size would be too small, and 2. the contrast wouldn't be good enough to bring out the text.  The Kindle 2 surprised me in both areas by being very readable.  It is the only medium I have ever sat down to read with in my entire life which didn't cause severe eye strain and headaches.  I spent $360 on the Kindle 2 when it came out and took a huge hit when I sold it, but I still don't regret getting it because it opened up a level of access to printed content I've never had before.  With the Kindle DXG, I spent $380, but gained a much larger and better Eink display in the process.  The Kindle DXG's display is so good, I am reading at lower light levels than have ever done before.  In the end, with the cost of the 2 Kindles and all the accessories I have purchased, I have probably spent somewhere over $900.  But if I had it all to do over again, I might do it a little differently because of some mistakes I made on choosing accessories, but I would definitely do it again without hesitation.

Gene


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I have found that when I have been using my iPad and then switch to my K2, the latter looks very dingy by comparison.  However, once I start reading, that completely goes away.  I too, live in a dreary part of the US (Seattle area) and I read with the light on or with a clip on light even during the day.  But I would have to do it with a DTB as well.  So, maybe you will find the screen quality to be fine once you get into your book.

BTW, the iPad works fine for reading, if that ends up being your choice.  However, it is way too heavy for my liking.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

I was thinking of one the forthcoming 7" Android tablets, which are half or two thirds of the weight of theiPad.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

Tripp said:


> BTW, the iPad works fine for reading, if that ends up being your choice. However, it is way too heavy for my liking.


I wish I had your eyes.  My orbs just can't take it and my head kills me afterwards.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

MaloCS said:


> I wish I had your eyes.  My orbs just can't take it and my head kills me afterwards.


I have never really read a book for long with my iPad, so I am sure that it would not be as good as the Kindle for me. I meant that the iPad works fine as an ereader and since the OP seemed OK with the backlighting issue I figured that wasn't a problem. 

The Kindle has allowed me to read books for hours again like I used to when I was younger. I don't know why a DTB will cause me eye strain when a Kindle will not, but it has been my reading savior.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

I am brand new to kindle and ereaders and I found the transition easy - I forget that I am even reading a screen after a few minutes - I find the screen extremely readable.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

NineToTheSky, I went back to read all your posts. They all have been negative to the Kindle and favorable to LCD screens, I think a tablet would work best for you. BTW were you able to find your Pink Floyd books in the Kindle store ?  Best of luck to you.

Edit: I have owned a ebook readers for a long time, before they were popular. I bought a Sony 505 in a Costco not long after they came out many years ago. I could never read on a LCD for any length of time it would bother my eyes, but some people might find the opposite to be true.  The true beauty of ebook readers is that they get people to read more.    I will give you a example, I gave my wife my Kindle 2 after I got my K3. She had pretty much stopped reading the last few years, maybe one book per year. She is already on her 5th book since I gave her the Kindle 2 !!


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

Tripp said:


> I don't know why a DTB will cause me eye strain when a Kindle will not, but it has been my reading savior.


I'm not quite sure what _*DTB*_ means but if it means a backlit screen I'll tell you why it cause eye strain for a ton of people. A CRT or LCD monitor is lighted from the inside. For the user, it's comparable to looking at a light bulb for extended periods of time. Not only does the light cause eye strain but the refresh rate of the monitor also cause eye strain. The refresh rate is a term that describes how fast the screen refreshes itself, this is not readily apparent to the user but the eyes and brain do pick up on the pulsating/blinking of the screen. In turn, the user often complains of tires eyes and headaches.

Conversely, the Kindle uses a screen that does not emit light. Therefore, there is no subliminal pulsing or blinking. The brain and eyes see a truly static image that is the sames as looking at printed words on paper.

When I bought my iPad I assumed Apple had figured out the eye strain issue because my iPhone did not cause any physical discomfort. After only a few minutes of reading on the iPad it became apparent that because the screen was bigger it emitted more light and had a more pronounced refresh/blinking effect. As a result, my eyes hurt and my brain hurt.

If anyone is seriously thinking about a device that uses an LCD, back lit screen for an eReader I would strongly suggest a trial run before investing in the cost of the device because the odds say eye strain and headaches are in your future. Regardless, I intend on getting my Kindle replaced under warranty as well as keeping the iPad. The Kindle is great as an eReader and the iPad is great for media and internet browsing.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

MaloCS said:


> I'm not quite sure what _*DTB*_ means


DTB = Dead Tree Book


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

MaloCS said:


> I'm not quite sure what _*DTB*_ means but if it means a backlit screen I'll tell you why it cause eye strain for a ton of people.


Sorry, DTB means Dead Tree Book. Meaning a paper book of some form. Kindleboards should have an acronym sticky


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I upped my fontsize a notch and use a Mighty Bright light (maybe will get an official lighted cover one day). To me, having a dedicated light makes all the difference in the world when reading. The contrast in excellent as long as you have good light. 

It would be nice if backlighting was optional, because in some situations it would actually help, especially with smaller text as you would encounter while browsing amazon or the web. I'm all but blind on most text there on the Kindle 3 and having a sharper white/black contrast would help.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

Tripp said:


> Sorry, DTB means Dead Tree Book. Meaning a paper book of some form. Kindleboards should have an acronym sticky


My bad... disregard my last post.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

CAR: I have not listed the positives, because I wanted this thread to be about one (negative) issue. No, I haven't found any more Pink Floyd books! 

I must emphasise that I don't have a tablet, so I can't make comparisons. I have only read books on my smartphone, which, with the ability to adjust the brightness in poor reading conditions hasn't given me a headache. But - and it such a big but that it is the reason I've got a Kindle - it's impossible to read in bright sunlight. Parcel in the Kindle's superb battery life - and all the other positives - and you've got a very good device. I suppose it's just that I didn't realise what the screen would be like.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tripp said:


> Sorry, DTB means Dead Tree Book. Meaning a paper book of some form. Kindleboards should have an acronym sticky


Your Guide to Forum Speak! SOMSIA. ("Sometimes our members speak in acronyms.")


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

intinst said:


> Your Guide to Forum Speak! SOMSIA. ("Sometimes our members speak in acronyms.")


Thanks intinst I was just going to look for that thread to link it here!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

The grey background is, to me, the Kindle's biggest weak spot. It looks like a newspaper, or like the cheap mass-market paperback pages, not like the higher-quality white paper used in trade paperbacks.

The K3 has made strides in this area, although I think the majority of the increase in contrast was making the ink darker (almost full black), and maybe the background is slightly lighter than the gray of the K2.

If I could change one thing about my Kindle, it would be to make the background lighter.

Don't get me wrong, I still love my K2, and prefer the reading experience to paper for a number of reasons, and I think it's the best e-reader out there. But this is an area where I see room for improvement with e-Ink technology.

If the gray background really bothers you too much, then I'd say the current state of e-Ink isn't for you. Maybe the next generation of e-Ink screens...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

As difficult as it may be, turn off your brain and just read.  After a while, you may not even notice the color of the background on the kindle.  If you're fixating on it, it's gonna continue to be a problem, but if you can relax, you may end up liking it better.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I block out things I don't care about. This is why I don't notice the "flash" that bugs people when you turn pages with eInk and why I don't even notice the page is gray until someone mentions it. I realize this is a me thing and the things I don't notice might drive other people bonkers. Which means I have no helpful advice other than become unobservant.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> As difficult as it may be, turn off your brain and just read. After a while, you may not even notice the color of the background on the kindle. If you're fixating on it, it's gonna continue to be a problem, but if you can relax, you may end up liking it better.


Sounds like the audiophile syndrome where you spend to much effort concentrating on whether or not the treble is too grainy, if the bass is taught, and how good the imaging is; and you forget to actually listen to and enjoy the music.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

NineToTheSky said:


> CAR: I have not listed the positives, because I wanted this thread to be about one (negative) issue. No, I haven't found any more Pink Floyd books!
> 
> I must emphasise that I don't have a tablet, so I can't make comparisons. I have only read books on my smartphone, which, with the ability to adjust the brightness in poor reading conditions hasn't given me a headache. But - and it such a big but that it is the reason I've got a Kindle - it's impossible to read in bright sunlight. Parcel in the Kindle's superb battery life - and all the other positives - and you've got a very good device. I suppose it's just that I didn't realise what the screen would be like.


You've started the identical thread on MobileRead with your (negative) opinion. What is the point? The Kindle and other e-ink devices have been out for more than a couple of years now. With the abundance of information available here, other forums and the internet in general, e-ink and its characteristics are hardly unknown.


----------



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

Tripp said:


> Sorry, DTB means Dead Tree Book. Meaning a paper book of some form. Kindleboards should have an acronym sticky


I love the acronyms here, like DH for damn husband, right?


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

Skydog: The point is that this is a forum where you express and get other people's opinions. If, as you suggest, every topic had to be unique, there wouldn't be many posts. The opinions and solutions offered here have been interesting, for me at least. They have given me food for thought, and shown me that I should re-evaluate my original views.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

blackdog said:


> I love the acronyms here, like DH for d*mn husband, right?


Usually the "d" is for dear, but it's flexible. 

I don't use DTB. I think it was actually Nora Roberts on a discussion board somewhere who said she didn't like the term. Could be misremembering. I agree with the sentiment of the term in that I like the idea of saving trees, but I think to people who are reading print it can be smarmy, even elitist. I know a lot of people don't mean it that way, and I have no issue with other people using the term, but I chose to call them the less catchy print books.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I block out things I don't care about. This is why I don't notice the "flash" that bugs people when you turn pages with eInk and why I don't even notice the page is gray until someone mentions it. I realize this is a me thing and the things I don't notice might drive other people bonkers. Which means I have no helpful advice other than become unobservant.


I agree with you. No device is perfect, I'm glad that I have the Kindle. The color of the screen is not something I can change so why fret over it? I prefer to focus on the book I'm reading rather than the device and it's supposed flaws. I never noticed the black flash when the pages were turning until I saw it mentioned here, nor did I notice the grayscale color of the screen. If you don't like the screen quality then perhaps this particular ebook reader is not for you. This particular device does not meet everyone's particular needs/desires, if that's the case then check out the other e-readers or read books on a device with a white, backlit screen.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I block out things I don't care about. This is why I don't notice the "flash" that bugs people when you turn pages with eInk and why I don't even notice the page is gray until someone mentions it. I realize this is a me thing and the things I don't notice might drive other people bonkers. Which means I have no helpful advice other than become unobservant.


I'm very observant. I tend to pick something to death and then decide what I want to ignore. 

I think people also forget that this is only the 4th generation of this device, if you count the K2US and the international as two. That's still really early in the development of new technology. I've been there since the beginning and the Kindle just keeps getting better and better.

The background color doesn't bother me a bit.

To the OP...If you don't like it now, send it back, but watch out for generations 5 or 6. I see big things in the future of the product!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

sebat said:


> I'm very observant. I tend to pick something to death and then decide what I want to ignore.
> 
> I think people also forget that this is only the 4th generation of this device, if you count the K2US and the international as two. That's still really early in the development of new technology. I've been there since the beginning and the Kindle just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> ...


doesn't excuse poor workmanship like units with broken buttons & pieces not assembled correctly. If they don't do things with care there won't be need for any future versions. You mess up enough you get a bad reputation...


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> Get out some paperback books to compare please...


Came to post this... Paperbacks are darker than my Kindle screen. The only pages that aren't are hardcover, or larger paged technical books.


----------



## NineToTheSky (Aug 22, 2010)

Pippers said:


> Came to post this... Paperbacks are darker than my Kindle screen. The only pages that aren't are hardcover, or larger paged technical books.


Really? If that's so, then my Kindle _must _be faulty.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pippers said:


> Came to post this... Paperbacks are darker than my Kindle screen. The only pages that aren't are hardcover, or larger paged technical books.


you bought the wrong paperback than...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This has become pretty silly!

Last night when I turned on my K3 (with booklight, which I also need to use with paper books), I noticed that the background was so light that I wondered why this fuss was even created here.

If you don't like it, send it back and buy paper books.


----------



## RobK (Sep 27, 2010)

I just got my first kindle (K3), and my very first impression of the screen was that the contrast was barely acceptable!  But after a week or two, the background looks virtually white to me and I have zero problems with it.  So either the K3 has a burn-in period on the e-ink display, or more likely my brain had a burn-in period to adjust to it.

So I would advise anyone to at least give it a few days before making up your mind on it.  I am very surprised at how much my perception of the readability of the screen has changed.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Old paperback, new paperback, Kindle screen. The Kindle screen looks darker to me, but yellow will always appear lighter than grey. Contrast wise, the Kindle holds its own.










The grey colour is initially a bit odd, but so is the feeling of pressing buttons to turn a page. You get used to it quickly. If the screen is too dark to read comfortably, you've either got too little light, or a defective Kindle. Especially with a K3, since the contrast is even better than on previous models.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I may be unusual, but I find I actually like the greyish color of the Kindle screen over a bright white.  A few weeks ago I was reading a hardcover outside, and although I was sitting in the shade, the sun shone on the book. I found myself squinting as I tried to read since the light reflected so brightly off the page. I never had a similar issue with either my K1 or K3.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

blackdog said:


> I love the acronyms here, like DH for d*mn husband, right?


I've always wanted to know what DH DD DS means. I know SIL stands for sister-in-law and DIL for daughter-in-law.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I often visit a blog in which I participate that has recently changed it's background to a medium gray (darker than any Kindle), because one of the other participants had a stroke last year and there was damage to one place in his brain, and the white background made him see spots.  I've noticed that this particular website is now easier on my eyes.  I can read on white, but my eyes reading on that website than it is right here where I am typing on white.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I've always wanted to know what DH DD DS means. I know SIL stands for sister-in-law and DIL for daughter-in-law.


Dear Husband
Dear Daughter
Dear Son


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> Old paperback, new paperback, Kindle screen. The Kindle screen looks darker to me, but yellow will always appear lighter than grey. Contrast wise, the Kindle holds its own.
> 
> The grey colour is initially a bit odd, but so is the feeling of pressing buttons to turn a page. You get used to it quickly. If the screen is too dark to read comfortably, you've either got too little light, or a defective Kindle. Especially with a K3, since the contrast is even better than on previous models.


This is really interesting - when I first looked at your image and tried to mentally dismiss the color, I thought the Kindle and old paperback would be about the same. But then, and I hope you don't mind, I took the image into Photoshop and greyscaled it (simply went to image > mode > greyscale, nothing else). The white of the Kindle screen is noticeably darker than BOTH paperbacks. And when I take an eye drop sample of the whites of each, both the paperbacks are about the same (both were about 36-40% grey depending on the exact sample point which I tried to take from the brightest points), while Kindle's is darker (about 45-49% grey and again, sampled from the brightest points). So that settles it for me: the Kindle screen is darker than even very yellowed paper books.

But Kindle is obviously still very readable with sufficient light - I just use the cover light a lot, that makes it very white and bright.

I can post the greyscaled image if you want but I don't want to without your permission.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

history_lover said:


> This is really interesting - when I first looked at your image and tried to mentally dismiss the color, I thought the Kindle and old paperback would be about the same. But then, and I hope you don't mind, I took the image into Photoshop and greyscaled it (simply went to image > mode > greyscale, nothing else). The white of the Kindle screen is noticeably darker than BOTH paperbacks. And when I take an eye drop sample of the whites of each, both the paperbacks are about the same (both were about 36-40% grey depending on the exact sample point which I tried to take from the brightest points), while Kindle's is darker (about 45-49% grey and again, sampled from the brightest points). So that settles it for me: the Kindle screen is darker than even very yellowed paper books.
> 
> But Kindle is obviously still very readable with sufficient light - I just use the cover light a lot, that makes it very white and bright.
> 
> I can post the greyscaled image if you want but I don't want to without your permission.


One thing I noticed with the photo is that the light source is on the book side. The Kindle is actually having less light on the screen. This would affect the grey-scale view of the image (it affects the view of the color image as well). A better image would have equal light, or a light on the Kindle side as well, rather than leaving it facing into the shadows.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I can post the greyscaled image if you want but I don't want to without your permission.


Go wild, you can do whatever you want with the image. 



Xopher said:


> One thing I noticed with the photo is that the light source is on the book side.


I used a lamp and aimed it at the middle of all three items. The light is brightest on the skinned part of the Kindle.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Dear Husband
> Dear Daughter
> Dear Son


Thank you for cluing me in. Hee. I'll probably continue to use Mr. unknown2cherubim, Young Master unknown2cherubim and DIL even though it is a lot, a lot more typing. Call it a hazard of spending too much time on TWOP (Television without Pity) back in the day.

@Prazzie, thank you for the pix and history_lover for the fine analysis. Right now I'm switching between a DTB and my Kindle and while I see a difference it isn't bothering me at all.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Xopher said:


> One thing I noticed with the photo is that the light source is on the book side. The Kindle is actually having less light on the screen. This would affect the grey-scale view of the image (it affects the view of the color image as well). A better image would have equal light, or a light on the Kindle side as well, rather than leaving it facing into the shadows.


To me, the light seems strongest along the edge of the Kindle, on the skin so the light on either side of the edge should be about the same. But to further confirm it, I had also done the same with my own pictures where I used natural light from my balcony door and positioned the book and Kindle so neither was closer to the light source/door than the other. I then greyscaled them and got the SAME results (the overall image was darker but the ratio difference between the Kindle screen and paper was the same, with Kindle being darker), I only didn't mention that I double checked my own images because I didn't think I needed to. I can post my pictures later, I'm on the wrong computer right now.


----------

